# Rat died, other is alone - help!



## miosgoldenchance

I have two rats that have been together their entire life. One of them died last night for no apparent reason. They're about two and a half years old, but were in good health so it's still kind of a shock to me. My dad found her laying right next to her wheel and thinks she had a heart attack while running on it or something. 

I'm concerned about the other one, Dotty. Normally I would just get another rat, but I'm at college and my parents are taking care of them for me and aren't okay with that, which I understand. I would consider giving her to someone so she could have some friends but I don't know anyone with rats anymore and I'm not comfortable giving her to someone I don't know, I don't want her to end up as snake food.

My mom said she can just try to get her out and play with her a lot, but I don't really know what I can do for her other than that. Ideas?


----------



## shawnalaufer

Two and a half years of age is pretty good for a rat. Thats about their average lifespan. Some live longer than others, but most live about 2.5-3 years. It sucks they couldnt live as long, as say, a dog. They are so awesome! Anyhow, I am very sorry to hear of your loss. 

I would still push the idea of getting a playmate...if your parents aren't keen on getting another rat which requires hardly anymore care that keeping one, are they really going to be up for playing with her daily?
Rats need lots of mental stimulization- and more often than not, their sleep/play schedules vary from ours. If your rat is anything like my 6 are, they sleep most of the day and are most in the evening. Not everyone's schedule accomodates this. Even if your mom could squeeze the time in daily, how much playtime is your rat REALLY going to get? I am sure your mom goes to bed at a decent hour, right when most ratties are their most active! 
I also think rats' mental health is influenced by other rats. I found a lone rat = a very unhappy rat. Get her a buddy!  

Hopefully if you really sit down and talk to your parents about how you are trying to be a good owner and only do what is best for your pets' wellbeing, your parents might be more understanding. Parents love to hear how their children are trying to always do the right thing, LOL!  Good luck!


----------



## BigBen

I'm sorry for your loss, and good luck getting a companion for your rat. You might even want to consider getting a pair (I know, I know) so that the younger one won't be lonely when the older one passes on, as she is bound to do fairly soon, given her age. An option might be to foster a rat or two, at least for the time your current oldster is with you. Really, rats eat so little food that even three rats is hardly a greater expense than one, and changing the litter takes the same time, regardless. Also, your mother will enjoy caring for more than one rat even more than caring for just one.

You might also try showing your parents this video about why rats need at least one companion. It is my favorite video, because it is so poignantly funny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDy3bMRuobE&list=UUCMhc0C9zFy7XVI2KSPCBEA&index=11&feature=plcp

Good luck!


----------



## CarrieD

Depending on where you're located, I may be able to help. I just adopted a trio of older ladies, (1 @ 18mo., 2 @ 24 mo.), from a gal who loved them very much but had to find them another home. They have settled in beautifully, and Dotty would be more than welcome to come hang out with us and share a CN with my Golden Girls. If you're close enough she could even come home to you when you're home from school. I'm in SE Michigan.


----------

